# 2012 TCR SL Build



## lococarnitas (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's my new build. 
2012 TCR SL 
Giant carbon stem
Easton EC90 Aero
Enve (CycleOps Powertap SL+) 45 Clinchers 
2012 Sram Red Group
Selle Itallia SLR Carbino Flow
Look Keo Blade 

Everything should be here tomorrow except the cranks. Can't wait to compare it to my old 2007 TCR Advanced 2 with Ultegra.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Custom painted by you?


----------



## lococarnitas (Sep 10, 2009)

No, I had it painted. The pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

HULK MAD!!!!!>.. ha ha, nice bike, it definitely stands out!


----------



## blueberry (Nov 29, 2008)

reminds me of a kind of frog.... interesting colour, really.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Tree Frog likes....


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That is great! Reminds me of the old De Kerf mountain bikes in that color.

Please post pics when you put it all together.


----------



## adammyrf (Apr 7, 2012)

That is an awesome paint job


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolutely killer. What stem and handlebar are you using?

NM...I was too enthralled with the awesome of the paint job, didn't see you had all that listed!


----------



## lococarnitas (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's the completed bike. Well almost. The saddle has been changed to Fizik Curve. Which I highly recommend. The SLR was way to hard on the bum. The new red sram works beautifully. I love the bike. It has a very solid feeling. The color is hard to capture on camera. Its a lime green with a hint of gold metallic. The Giant and TCR logos are clear carbon. It's definitely different looking.


----------



## chancellor (Mar 24, 2012)

nice one


----------



## MTG90 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great job. If it were a factory painted model, there'd be about a dozen more GIANT decals on it.


----------



## ALIHISGREAT (Dec 21, 2011)

very nice! i've always liked green bikes ->does need a few more black decals to balance it out though.


----------



## egman476 (Jul 6, 2008)

How did you get the logos to come out so well?


----------



## lococarnitas (Sep 10, 2009)

The guy that painted the bike created a stencil. I believe he uses a vinyl cutter. The logos are the raw carbon with clear over it. They look trick.


----------



## egman476 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ya it looks great! Much better then the stock colors. I'm guessing that painting voids the warranty though? I am looking into getting a tcr sl and painting it also, but with my luck I'll probably crack the frame within a month after painting it haha


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is a real cool bike! Enjoy.


----------

